# sew your own cute bed



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

it's times likes these I wish I wasn't a butter fingers

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....155320&cguid=dcc6b4be11f0a0aad345f245ffe4a188


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

OK< I want that fish.  Too funny and cute.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

The fish one is so freaking cute!!! I want it but I have sewed in years....


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Those are so cute!! I couldn't make that if I wanted to. I envy you crafty people!!! I flunked sewing class in 7th grade. We had to make a shirt and then WEAR IT. I snuck mine home and my mom had to rip all the stiches out and completely redo it and I still got a F on it. Plus I had to wear it to school all day! It was hideous! I blame that home ec teacher for ruining my future craftiness. HA HA.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

they are awesome!
I dont think I could sew one though, still havent tackled the pet carriers,and I got the pattern a month ago lol!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Those are so cute!! I couldn't make that if I wanted to. I envy you crafty people!!! I flunked sewing class in 7th grade. We had to make a shirt and then WEAR IT. I snuck mine home and my mom had to rip all the stiches out and completely redo it and I still got a F on it.


lol. Same hear. Only I got an A for it.  Even tho my teacher didn't belive I did it. I guess she didn't want to face my Mom if she gave me an F.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Chico's Mum said:


> lol. Same hear. Only I got an A for it.  Even tho my teacher didn't belive I did it. I guess she didn't want to face my Mom if she gave me an F.


LOL! that is so funny!!!!


----------

